# Visa stuff



## jham (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could give me some advise on routes of entry to PR in Canada.

I've done some research and read through some posts but still have a few questions so I thought i'd put them to you guys. :sorry: 

My wife and I are currently looking at relocating to Canada. We're both British expats living in Australia. We're 35 and 37 years old. I'm a commercial manager in the oil and gas industry and my partner is a recently qualified vetenarian (i.e. she has little work experience).

On the points test I pass but due to her work experience she comes up just short.

Now this is the point where I would like some advice.

Do couples have to both have 67 points to apply from outside the country for PR?

If so is our best route to go over on a visitors visa, secure a job offer where the company is willing to put in an LOR and get a temporary work visa, then applying for PR at a later date? 

Would we both have to secure offers or could we go on each other's visa? 

Or are there any other options that might be avaliable to us?

Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## firstchoice (May 30, 2012)

The Federal Skilled worker program only requires one of you to have at least 67 points - it opens in May, 2013 but it is advisable to start preparing for it e.g. by obtaining language test results well beforehand. Despite the fact that you are from the UK you still need to do the language tests.


----------



## jham (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok great. Thanks for your help.


----------

